# Breastfeed in front of 9 y old son?



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

I am expecting #2 in a few month. I have a 9 year old son who is well rounded, nevertheless I was wandering if I should breastfeed in front of him without cover? If my oldest was a girl I whould not be concerned. I whould not be concerned if he was 6 y old, but 9 1/2? I also whould not be concerned if we had other kids in between and he gotten use to it.
It is hard to figure out what is in the pre-teen head. I do know that before coming into my bathroom if the door is open and but am in there putting make up or changing or whatever he ask loudly if he can come in.


----------



## sophiesgrandma (Jun 22, 2006)

I would talk openly to him about breastfeeding and show him pictures of mothers breastfeeding. Tell him all about it and tell him you will do this with the new baby. He may feel uncomfortable in the beginnning but he will soon become so used to it that it will mean just what it is-breastfeeding.
This is a wonderful oppurtunity for him to understand just how perfect breastfeeding is for a baby and he might not look in the beginning, then he will covertly look, then it will be like nothing to him.
It is so natural and it would be so inconvenient for you or him to have to leave the room everytime you nurse the baby.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *5thAttempt*
I am expecting #2 in a few month. I have a 9 year old son who is well rounded, nevertheless I was wandering if I should breastfeed in front of him without cover? If my oldest was a girl I whould not be concerned. I whould not be concerned if he was 6 y old, but 9 1/2? I also whould not be concerned if we had other kids in between and he gotten use to it.
It is hard to figure out what is in the pre-teen head. I do know that before coming into my bathroom if the door is open and but am in there putting make up or changing or whatever he ask loudly if he can come in.


For the life of me I cannot see why nursing in front of your child (or anyone...) would be a concern at all. Breasts are not bad, wrong, or inappropriate. It does not make a bit of difference that it's a boy instead of a girl. Turning breastfeeding into a shameful thing that shouldn't be viewed just furthers the idea that it's sexual and dirty IMO.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

OF COURSE you should nurse in front of him!!! regardless of whether he is 6, 9 or 16, what better way to teach him the primary function of breasts. i dont know your son- he might be wierded out at first, but if you are nonchalant and open about it, he will become open too. i think its so important to expose men/boys to breastfeeding. i wouldnt cover up either. dont forget- nursing is not sexual. it is a normal everyday parenting act and you have a great opportunity to teach that to your son!

eta two people posted in the time it took me to write this!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

ITA with the others. By nursing in front of your 9yo son you'll be showing him that BF is normal, not sexual, and "no big deal to watch." Ditto for nursing in front of his friends.


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

my 8yo does not remember a time (there was not one) where i wasn't nursing him or one or two of his brothers in his entire life.....


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
ITA with the others. By nursing in front of your 9yo son you'll be showing him that BF is normal, not sexual, and "no big deal to watch." Ditto for nursing in front of his friends.









:


----------



## my4magpies (Mar 24, 2006)

I would not think twice about BF in front of my son, regardless of his age!


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Why would it be different for you to nurse in front of a daughter than a son?

Breastfeeding is not a sexual act. Choosing not to nurse in front of your son or covering yourself conveys the message that you are doing something that should not be seen.


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

I breastfeed in front of my 14 year old brother! Of course you should. At this age is is likely to remember it and hopefully encourage his future partner to breastfeed!


----------



## Elyra (Aug 19, 2006)

I agree. You shouldn't have any concerns about breastfeeding infront of him. I would talk to him so that he knows what to expect and give him a chance to ask questions. I think that give him a week and he will be far more concerned with other things to notice the baby eating. This is a great time to educate him and make and impression. If he has children one day this may help him to be very supportive of breastfeeding.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

:

I nurse anywhere and everywhere. Why on earth would you feel like you shouldn't nurse in front of your son?

-Angela


----------



## naturegirl7 (Jan 27, 2005)

Breastfeeding is NATURAL and nothing to be ashamed about. I think that you should BF in front of your son so that he can see that this is how babies are meant to be nurished. It is important for him to learn that breasts are not soley a sexual object and what the true purpose of them is. Also, seeing breastfeeding as normal and just how mom cares for baby will increase the probability that he will encourage his own wife some day to breastfeed his children.
That said, he may be uncomfortable with it at first - simply due to the whole preteen emotions. But maybe talking to him first, showing him some discreet pics of nursing moms, and even a trip to a LLL meeting may help him (if that is okay with him of course). ANd if *he* chooses to leave the room when you nurse the new baby - that is okay too. But I would not force him to leave - that sends the message that breasts and breastfeeding are sexual and dirty. Which is so not the case!! Go slow, talk to him, and give it time - Hopefully he will eventually feel comfortable with it.
I have breastfeed in front of my husband, my father, my brother, my FIL, my BIL - becuase *I* don't have a problem with it and *I* don't view it as anything sexual, and honestly if they do they can leave the room. Not one has - although my FIL raised some interesting questions about size and color differences of nipples!








That said - I dont' strip down to BF DS - I am discreet, it is hard not to be - no cover up needed cuz nursing bras and shirts cover it all. The only time a nipple is ever really exposed is getting DS latched on or when he pulls off and wants to play around. While DS is latched on, you can't see anything - while NIP people have thought he was sleepign in my arms, but he was wide awake and nursing like a fiend!


----------



## dukeswalker (Feb 1, 2003)

My 1st was 8 1/2 yos when his lil' sis was born. I did nurse in front of him alllll the time and usually topless. But our family wasn't squemish about nudity. He is now 13 and proudly wears a lavander bracelet to schoool (along with about 10 other rubber band bracelets like the "livestrong" kind) engraved with the words, "Protect, Encourage, Support Breastfeeding" and proudly tells anyone who asks about it....

I also nursed in front of my ds's best friend who came from a very covered up family (the boys all wore undershirts, even when swimming). I let his mom know that I would be nursing in front of her son - with my shirt on, and all was good. In fact great.......


----------



## clane (Aug 5, 2005)

Absolutely. My almost 8 yr DS loves to tell people that Abi doesn't need a bottle & all she needs is Mommy. I dont have a problem nursing in front of him, but we do have a rule that he must knock or ask before entering our bathroom area (open masterbath) and I think that is just teaching common courtesy and respect for privacy of others.


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

Uhhh,







what response did you think you'd get from a bunch of moms that hang out on MCD!?!?!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

lol, my 9 and 11yo sons have seen a LOT of boob in the last 5 weeks. When I'm at home I'm not discreet and I don't think it makes them a bit uncomfortable, based on the fact that they come up and kiss his head while he's nursing. I think they are learning to see breasts for what they are. Kitchens!


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess*
I think they are learning to see breasts for what they are. Kitchens!


----------



## 3happygirls (Feb 4, 2006)

I totally agree. *HOWEVER* these things are not so true (or practiced) in our society. Regardless of the fact that breasts (and breastfeeding) are totally natural and functional; they DO serve two purposes.







: Not in all cases, but in most of our lives. I have them....







and I happen to think they are very sexual. I also feel very strongly that they are there for a reason (feeding my baby)...but why can't the opposite sex find them attractive as well? UNFORTUNATELY...our society is one-dimensional on this, and even more tragically...sexuality is being put out there at younger and younger ages and yet, at the same time, the details of it are being kept secret. Boys are learning from the older "boys" that breasts serve one purpose. I lament this fact, and yet pride myself in educating people as well. I do think it bears teaching and educating young boys about it, but not taking the sexuality away from it either. Don't flame me, people, can't we just talk about it honestly and openly? (not intended for the OP)...but seriously....if you're having sex, you probably know that they CAN BE sexual. It's just our society makes too much of it. Hiding, though, and covering up I think can make a mysterious thing (for a 9 year old boy) even more mysterious and "seemingly naughty". We've had this issue in my own family with my nephew who is currently 15. When my sister and I have breastfed, we have found it helpful to inform him and tell him that we won't cover up and we don't mind if he stays, but won't think him silly to leave either. He has, at times, acted embarassed, made comments...other times he's asked LEGITIMATE questions. Therefore, making him sort of an ambassador. I've heard him tell his friends, "My auntie breastfeeds...don't worry, it's good for the baby!!" YIPEEE!!!


----------



## emcare (Sep 11, 2005)

Just wanted to let the OP know my situation.

I nuse my daughter in front of my 6 1/2 yo step-son. His mother never nursed him or his siblings and was totally freaked out by it at first which in turn made him a little wary of it, but now he's totally cool with it--doesn't bat an eye. He talks about it with his friends and has no idea that some people think it's strange or shameful.









I think that it is important to breastfeed in front of children, especially boys, so that it becomes normal and maybe the next generation won't have to ask these questions.

If you don't make a big deal out of it, I doubt he will.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

3happy, I totally agree. I just don't think there is any lack of sexualized breast imagery in our culture. I don't deny their sexuality; I just don't feel the need to call any more attention to it.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Sure breasts can be sexual. I've got no problem with that at all!







But breastfeeding is not sexual and one should not feel that it's a dirty or shameful thing.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Lips can be sexual too. Does that mean we should not eat in front of older children?

Lots of body parts have multiple uses. Most body parts can be erogenous.

Mammaries are there first and foremost for feeding our young.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Are you concerned about him - or you?

Would you feel uncomfortable in front of him? Did you breastfeed him? I would latch the baby on then let him ask the questions as time goes on. You don't need to explain yourself nor defend yourself. He will ask if he is interested.

I have a nine year old who is very private about his own body but he sees me naked - and hugely pregnant at the moment - and will see me breastfeed his new sibling the same way he saw me breastfeed his sister 3 years ago. He knows that I fed him the same way and that is just what happens in our family. My eldest is 13 and is a pro-bf chap already. He can't see why women would not want to use their breasts to nourish their child.

On the sexual thing at a slight tangent: you had sex to make the baby in the first place but even though you wouldn't do that in front of your child you are not about to hide the product of that from him are you? I see it all as a package deal, sex, babies, breasts, milk, feeding, pees and poops is what our bodies are for.

Showing our young men that all these things are NORMAL and POSSIBLE is part of our role as mothers I think.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

By breastfeeding in front of him, you'll be raising him to be one of the RARE young men to respect a woman's body. I imagine his wife would thank you one day.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

My oldest 3 kids are boys, and I've been BFing for over 4 years straight now. So they know what they are for. I never considered not nursing in front of them. And it would be pretty hard to do, or they'd never see me.


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

Just wanted to say I am ITA with almost everyone here! You should just act like it's no big deal. I have nursed in front of my brothers who are 19 and 15(i'm 24). The 19yo sometimes says thinks in a joking way...such as " geez, whip it out why don't you?!" I just give him a look and go about nursing.

I am, lots of times, toppless in my home. My kids see it as something normal now. I wouldn't be worried at all. Just go about your business as usual and answer any questions as they come up.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

My step mom had my baby sister when I was 10 years old. She breastfed her. It really wasn't a big deal, AND my dad would at times make raunchy comments in that eyebrown waving way. She did it in front of my brother who was 11, adopted, and I dont' know if he'd ever seen anyone breastfeed before that.

It's a problem if you make it a problem. Otherwise, I wouldn't worry about it. It won't warp him to see breasts used as nature/god/goddess/what-have-you intended them to be.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

Of course, I agree. It's not only okay to nurse in front of him, it is okay for him to LOOK too! Did you nurse him when he was young? He may enjoy hearing stories about what it was like to nurse him and how he would tickle your side or play with your hair and how special it was.


----------



## mamato2boys (Nov 22, 2002)

I BF my youngest in front of my 9yo and his friends all the time! I agree with the other posters that it's impt. for pre-teens and teens to see that breasts serve a more important purpose than simply being a sexual object.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3happygirls*
I totally agree. *HOWEVER* these things are not so true (or practiced) in our society. Regardless of the fact that breasts (and breastfeeding) are totally natural and functional; they DO serve two purposes.







:

So do my lips







but I don't keep them covered.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

DS1 was 10 when I had dd. I always nursed her in front of him, just as I would in front of anyone else. My breasts _can_ be sexual, but there is nothing sexual about the act of breastfeeding. It's providing natural, healthy nourishing food to my baby - end of story.

DS1 is now 13. I've been nursing in front of him for most of the last three years (dd weaned herself when I was about 5-6 months pregnant with ds2). He's not even slightly fazed by it. I'm pretty casual about covering up when it's just ds1 around. If any of his friends are here, I'm a little more discreet, but I don't leave the room or hide what I'm doing.

DS1 has never been bothered at all. He knows I'm doing what's best for his siblings, and that's all there is to it. He's talked to girls at school about the benefits of natural birth vs. the "cascade of interventions", and shone some light on the downsides of c-sections. He sees birth and breastfeeding as perfectly normal and healthy parts of life.

You have an unbeatable teaching opportunity here. There is nothing else in the world that can educate your son about this as well as being around you when you're feeding his sibling.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

My dss was 8 when I had ds. Before ds was born, dss was freaked out about bfing. Then one day at the zoo cafeteria I said, "There are 4 ladies here breastfeeding." And he was shocked because he hadn't noticed. I had to point them out. He felt so much better after that. He was afraid I was going to be flashing him and all his friends. I am discrete, but I don't go in another room or anything. Even though he's my stepson, he got used to it quickly.


----------



## MrsCorell (Aug 16, 2006)

DS is 11 and he sees me nurse DD all the time. He doesn't seem to be bothered by it in the least. I've had a talk with him about how DH and I feel that "breast is best" and what that means. I hope that by seeing this, eventually he'll feel comfy helping his wife while she's nursing.


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

My son is almost 8 and I nurse in front of him all the time. I think it's important that he sees me do it and now he's a huge lactivist.


----------



## momma of monkeys (Aug 10, 2006)

My dd, 8 months old is a 'blankie remover'...she doesn't like to be covered up whiles she nurses...we are not shy about nursing around here (though a couple of s/o's single friends stare a little hard...which creeps me out)...my ds, who is 6.5 years old is very interested in bf'ing...and a little loud about it in public (ie..Hey momma, does my sister need to suck milk out of your boob???







)I just ask him to ask me about it more quietly or use different words...like nurse...ds just LOVES that he gets to say boob so much...







He does know that he nursed for the first 15 months of his life and how healthy it is for babies to bf. I am sure he will want his future spouse to nurse their children...and that would make me proud as all get out!
The gist is...don't hide it...educate your ds...it's normal and healthy to nurse...imo you shouldn't need to worry about it too much (if your ds is uncomfy, he will leave the room without prompting from you







) Good luck with whatever your decision is! c


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa*

For the life of me I cannot see why nursing in front of your child (or anyone...) would be a concern at all. Breasts are not bad, wrong, or inappropriate. It does not make a bit of difference that it's a boy instead of a girl. Turning breastfeeding into a shameful thing that shouldn't be viewed just furthers the idea that it's sexual and dirty IMO.











I bf'd in front of my 15 year old son all the time. And his friends if they are around and its time for babe to eat. And my 13 and 12 year old daughters and their friends. I've told anyone around that'll listen that breasts are for babies and their other functions are just fringe benefits.







I'm somewhat surprised I haven't gotten a phone call from an irate preteen parent sometime in the last 3 years.


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3happygirls*
I have them....







and I happen to think they are very sexual. I also feel very strongly that they are there for a reason (feeding my baby)...but why can't the opposite sex find them attractive as well?

Yeah, that always strikes me in these conversations. But for me, it's not about the same or opposite sex finding my breasts attractive, but about the fact that in certain hormonal contexts, they have a direct line to my clit. I don't know about others, but this is not true of my lips. I mean, the ones on my face. I think that this is very worth talking about because, if nothing else, I suspect that it plays into nursing aversion feelings. Beyond that, all of these aspects are interrelated in the broad meaning of sexuality, and connected by parts of the body, hormonal responses, etc. That is beautiful and worth celebrating. Getting away from the idea that breasts are there for men to look at doesn't require us to narrow their female power.









And oh, breastfeeding in front of a 9yo is fine! (I can smell a tangent a mile off and am inexorably drawn...)


----------



## MyNameIsBen (May 24, 2006)

I'm a guy (since that seems to matter) and I first saw breastfeeding around 10 years old. I haven't been scarred or damaged at all. Indeed, I think the fact that it was and has been so openly done by my two older sisters is part of the reason I'm such a big supporter of it these days.


----------



## *caitlinsmom* (Jul 21, 2006)

DSS was 10 when DD was born. I have never hidden from him to BF her, and never will. She is 10 months now and he is 11. While he has been very curious about sexual matters in the last year (we found in his internet account that he had searched for "boobs.com" on line and promptly intalled a filter to prevent him from viewing porn) I feel like it is very important for him to realize that breasts are, first and foremost, a food source for growing babies. (DSS was never BF, only FF)








I want him to understand that the sexual functions of the breast are entirely seconday and that there is no shame in using them for their intended purpose. DH and I had several talks with him in the beginning about how it is the best food for her and that I was just feeding the baby, nothing more.
He barely notices these days, except to say something like, "wow, she's hungry again?"


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have 3 boys, and my oldest is 7 and it is just a way of feeding the baby. It is normal. Be the teacher for your son. Don't let mtv, FHM, and coors light teach your son about a womans breasts. I completly agree that they have a duel purpose, but why let mainstream society fool your child in to thinking that women are only for sex. I don't hide in front of any one, if they are uncomfortable, with me feeding my child the way nature intended, then don't look. I have breastfed in front of teenage boys, and not so much as a too long stare, they just act as if I'm just feeding the baby. I don't think that boys are given nearly as much credit as they deserve. I have found that the most immiture people are grown men. If you expose your son to BFing now he won't be apart of the next generation of







gawking men. Best of luck with your baby.

Oh one more thing...If you were in public and your son saw a mama nursing her child what would you say? OH NO DON"T LOOK!!! or it's just a mama feeding her baby.







:


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

HAAAYYY! WHo gave me that ddddc? Never had one before! Check me out









was that you, beloved?


----------



## OneHappyMama69 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a somewhat related story: I nurse my 2.5 yo pretty much in front of anyone, don't think much about it. We have a 10 yo nephew who has seen me do this since day one of DS's life. The other day he was over playing and DS wanted 'mama milk' so of course I let him. Nephew was sitting across the room playing X-Box (uggghh!) and not paying much attention. Skip forward to last night, and DH tells me today he was with nephew and realized that nephew has now adopted the term "mama milkers" for breasts - which, of course, I love. I told DH I thought it was great, b/c he's learned their primary function is to feed children, and it's better than calling them _boobs_! I don't know how his parents will feel about him using the term, but I find no harm in it. We'll see if I get a call over the next couple of weeks! His mama only nursed him for a few months







but he's seen it around him quite often, b/c of me and a couple of other friends of his mama, so at least it seems like the norm to him.


----------



## caricandothis (May 24, 2006)

My son was 4 when his 1st sister was born, 8 when his 2nd sister was born and is 11 now (with a new brother on the way soon). He knows more about breasts and breastfeeding than most 11 yr olds I've ever met. He tells people that his brother won't need a bottle, mom's got two built in







.

I think it is VERY important for all children to see a mother BFing. My nephews (ages 9, 5 and 4) have never known anyone that BF'd but they know that Aunt Cari does and have always asked me questions about it. I am totally open and honest about it and don't cover myself up anymore than I normally would when they're around.


----------



## marlee (Aug 29, 2005)

Absolutely. What a great opportunity for normalizing breastfeeding for your son.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

I nursed #3 in front of the older kids and I'm nursing #4 in front of them. I've watched carefully to see if there was any embarrassment but it's so normal to them that even with DD's own budding chest, it's just another body part that happens to feed babies. DS1 is developmentally disabled and doesn't understnad the world and life how most kids do and even he's perfectly fine with it.


----------



## radicalmama (Sep 20, 2005)

I have twelve year old son and an eight year old son and I do nurse in front of them.

My twelve year old is embarrassed about EVERYTHING right now, but wonderfully it doesn't even occur to him to be embarrassed about me nursing his baby brother in public or at home. *I think its good for the boys to see a nursing mama, the will have MORE RESPECT for women and women's bodies and get to see the primary biological function of the breast.*

My eight year old (who nursed until he was 3 and is my ultimate cuddle bunny) just gets a little bit jealous. He asked to nurse once and I said, "You can build an entire Lego battle cruiser without directions...you're outta luck my friend!"
And he laughed, and said, "Aw! Drats!" and that was the end of it.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

If you do not breastfeed in front of him, you are teaching him that breastfeeding is something shameful and dirty. As a boy who may someday become a dad, (who may have a wife if he is straight) I would raise him to be the kind of dad that supports a breastfeeding partner/wife, rather than shaming or criticising her or telling her to hide. A lot of moms get hassled by their male partners for nursing and you can break this cycle. What a wonderful opportunity for you, congratulations.


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

i havent read all the responses but i bf in front of both of my boys (15/soon to be 16 next month) and 8. the 15 yo was a little upset about it in the beginnng (when i NIP with him) but he's gotten over it b/c well he doesnt have a choice. i am trying to do the best for the baby. the 8 yo is very proud and curious. he's happy his brother is getting mommy's milk and very curious as to how it works.








i am trying to raise future lactivists so i am doing all i can to make bf part of our normal routine.








good luck!


----------



## babyomom (Jun 14, 2006)

Bf in front of my 15 and 14 year old boys. They have had the health classes at school. And before the baby was born they said I should bf the baby because it is healthly. They have been very helpful.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

ITA with just about everyone!
I BF in front of my 9, 10 ans 13 year old STEPsons....and i agree wholeheartedly that it is GREAT for them to be seeing breasts used for their intended purpose.......


----------



## teachermom (Nov 21, 2001)

I've never seen it as an issue. my 14 yr old son has voiced to embaressed moms that there are working boobs then there are "boobs". nursing ones are working ones. I think it is a healthy view brought from being around nursing moms most of his life.


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

My dh has a serious issue w/ NIP. This is an attitude I hope he does not pass on to our son. I will be nursing in front of him until he is probably 6 or so (if dd nurses until she is around 3 or 4), longer if we have another baby. I would love it if he grows up with a more positive attitude toward NIP than his father does.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

I would say maybe go out and buy a book on the topic of breastfeeding and teaching other children in the family about it. Maybe you can find one in the children's section at your local bookstore. He lives with you! He is going to see you breastfeed unless you always hide in another room or under a blanket. There's nothing gross about feeding a baby the way they were intended to be fed. Maybe your child will grow up realizing that breasts aren't just sexual.


----------



## Jmo780 (May 3, 2006)

I don't think it is a big deal to Bf in front of your son


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, let me add more support to all the posts! I have three sons - the oldest of which is 9 years old. I breastfeed shamelessly in front of them all & anyone else who happens to be around me. It's giving my sons the education they NEED so that they understand about life. And actually, you should hear my 9 year old when he happens to see a mother bottle feeding! He can't believe she's doing something like feeding her child from a bottle & goes on & on about how breastfeeding is better.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

not only do I see no issue in bfing in front of your son, I am hoping that you won't feel uncomfortable bfing out and about in front of all kinds of people.


----------



## mommycakes (Sep 21, 2005)

Of course you should BF in front of your son. There's nothing dirty or yucky about it, it's how babies eat. I don't think it's anything to feel weird or ashamed of. Do it with pride and confidence. It'll be a wonderful model for this future dad and man in society.

I BF all over the place. I've had many kids and toddlers come up to take a peak. It's all very innocent and sweet.

Be proud nursing momma


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh goodness...I wouldn't hesitate to breastfeed in front of an older child any more than I would hesitate to sling, cloth diaper, cosleep, etc. in front of them!
If your son hasn't been exposed to breastfeeding much, I would maybe print out some pictures of breastfeeding art and photography and stick them up on the fridge and around the house and comment on how beautiful it is. And if he was breastfed, reminisce on your breastfeeding relationship with him and talk about how healthy he was and such.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

so, seriously? My DDDDC is going to remain a total mystery? The joke came from this thread, so I know you're out there!


----------



## homewithtwinsmama (Jan 5, 2005)

[ based on the fact that they come up and kiss his head while he's nursing.

This made me laugh out loud. My ds is almost 9 and he has grown up with my clients and students bringing their new babies and nursing all around him. The sight of a woman nursing doesn't faze him one bit because its always been presented to him as no big deal. He too kisses our youngest while they are latched and actively nursing. If the mother can present herself as uncomfortable or nervous about the son being around her, even if he does a double take once or twice that first couple days, it won't last long with mama nursing round the clock. Kids aren't born with hangups, they collect ours by seeing our example.


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

Alas, it was me...I would have fessed up sooner but have been MIA for a couple of days because school is starting and all...

That, and I like to see people squirm in anticipation









And I still say use those kitchens where ever you gotta...


----------



## thenson229 (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess*
lol, my 9 and 11yo sons have seen a LOT of boob in the last 5 weeks. When I'm at home I'm not discreet and I don't think it makes them a bit uncomfortable, based on the fact that they come up and kiss his head while he's nursing. I think they are learning to see breasts for what they are. Kitchens!

LOL!! My boys ages 5 & almost 9 do the same thing. I try to discourage the hugging and kissing a BFing time since my little one tries looking around with letting go!







:


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

My DSS was 12 when DD was born. We didn't make a big deal about it, just treatged it as the natural thing it is. The first time he saw her nursing, he was kind of staring at me in fascination and I could tell he was starting to get a little bit embarrassed, but I was really mellow about it and explained to him that breastfeeding is how babies eat and that a woman's body is designed to feed babies. He got this look of total understanding on his face and said "Ohhhhhhhh.... I get it." It was as if he had a lightbulb moment and all of a sudden, breasts made sense to him.







And he never mentioned it again, nor have I ever noticed any awkwardness.


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

I nursed infront of my teenaged daughter and all of her friends, boys or girls. I always did it discreatly, never covered my baby up though. You can nurse and still keep yourself covered wth your shirt while nursing. If you need a blanket and feel better with it, go for it. Kay hated it at first but she got over it lol


----------



## kimiij (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homewithtwinsmama*
Kids aren't born with hangups, they collect ours by seeing our example.


soooo true.


----------



## anhaga (May 26, 2005)

I nurse in front of my older children. Toddler is still nursing strong at 29mo, so they don't just see nursing, they see it toddler style.









If I act normal then I send the message that it is normal-- which it is.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midstreammama*
Alas, it was me...I would have fessed up sooner but have been MIA for a couple of days because school is starting and all...

That, and I like to see people squirm in anticipation









And I still say use those kitchens where ever you gotta...

thanks! Somehow I lost track of this thread and missed your little admission


----------



## canadianchick (May 18, 2005)

I would but when I was nursing dd, I did it wherever we were. When I was pregnant, I thought it would be weird to feed her in front of my dad but it wasn't.... that's what boobs are for. If you are comfortable, I bet he will be too.


----------



## arlecchina (Jul 25, 2006)

well I've a 12 yo who will be nearly 13 but the time #2 is born. I'll be rbeastfeeding in front of him and we've already discussed it. he doesnt have any problems, course he's always known HE was breastfed and I've been careful to keep from attaching negative stigma to nudity and other normal states so I dont think we'll have any problems.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

my sons were 9 & 12 when ds3 was born. Bfing in front of them was no big deal. They would usually pull my shirt out of theway to look at him. BTW my sons were also present for the birth and they did wonderful and wouldnt have missed it for the world ( even at 4 in the morning)


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Absolutely! How would he learn that bfing is natural and normal if his own mother is ashamed to do it in front of him? Teach him now what breasts are for. They're not for hiding except for during sexual times, they're for feeding babies when the babies are hungry regardless of who's around









love and peace


----------

